# Oh great, another pyramiding thread...



## StudentoftheReptile (Oct 31, 2011)

Just curious...approximately how long does it take for pyramiding to be noticeable?

I guess this is coming from seeing slightly older animals (5 yrs plus) in pet stores, etc, where that is likely NOT their place of origin. While anyone who knows me well enough knows that I'm a huge fan of pet stores in general, I don't typically feel the petstores are the ones guilty in these cases. Was just wondering how much time passes before you can really start seeing the indicators of pyramiding.


----------



## yagyujubei (Oct 31, 2011)

You can see it as early as the first growth of the shell, so 6 to 12 weeks, or earlier.


----------



## Tom (Nov 2, 2011)

The damage can be done in the first few weeks after hatching. I have been able to actually see it as early as three weeks old. This is my Daisy when I got her in January of 2008 at 12 weeks old. She was my first "guinea pig" for the swamp routine. Can you see the pyramiding at 12 weeks? Haha...


----------

